# anyone where those ionic braclets?



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 15, 2011)

Didnt really know where to put this but i thought this was as good a place as any.

Do you know what im talking about? They have been out for years now and have gained popularity in the last couple years. The more famous one i know of is TRION:Z. I was wondering if anyone uses one and if they notice a difference or if it is just a money scam

B

PS - Please move if needed


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 15, 2011)

My opinion?  The purest form of snake-oil.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ionized_bracelet


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> My opinion?  The purest form of snake-oil.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ionized_bracelet



fair enough. I like the design and loon of the TRION:Z ones a lot and figured if it worked is was worth it if not then i got a cool little bracelet supporting my favorite college team

B


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 15, 2011)

KempoGuy06 said:


> fair enough. I like the design and loon of the TRION:Z ones a lot and figured if it worked is was worth it if not then i got a cool little bracelet supporting my favorite college team
> 
> B



Well, I doubt they can hurt you...

I saw a TV ad for those magnetic bracelets, and the guy was asking people in a mall to put them on and then pulling down on their arm or shoulders to show 'before' and 'after' what it looked like; how the bracelet increased their balance and stability instantly.  Of course, it was quite clear he was pulling them from a different angle before and after.  I was amazed that people were falling for it.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 15, 2011)

A lot of people at the academy I train at wear them. I personally wear magnetic hematite jewelry instead... I find I feel better in general with it, though I don't think it affects my balance much.


----------



## oaktree (Sep 15, 2011)

I saw this on the news, the news people were putting rubber bands on people's wrist showing it is a placebo. I went to the mall and went through the same thing
Bill went through I was not convience either. They sell the same thing at the dollar store for $1.00


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 15, 2011)

naomisarah said:


> A lot of people at the academy I train at wear them. I personally wear magnetic hematite jewelry instead... I find I feel better in general with it, though I don't think it affects my balance much.



If you think it's going to help, you'll probably notice that it helps.  It's called the 'Placebo Effect' and it is real.  That doesn't mean the bracelet does anything, but if you like it, well, it probably does you no harm (except cost money, and that's yours to spend).  When I was a younger person, it was all about Pyramid Power.  We thought it did something.  It did.  It cost us money.  Hehehe.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If you think it's going to help, you'll probably notice that it helps.  It's called the 'Placebo Effect' and it is real.  That doesn't mean the bracelet does anything, but if you like it, well, it probably does you no harm (except cost money, and that's yours to spend).  When I was a younger person, it was all about Pyramid Power.  We thought it did something.  It did.  It cost us money.  Hehehe.



That is what i figured. 

At $20 bucks its worth it to me. If it doesnt work than oh well, at least a portion of the money went to the school.

B


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well, I doubt they can hurt you...
> 
> I saw a TV ad for those magnetic bracelets, and the guy was asking people in a mall to put them on and then pulling down on their arm or shoulders to show 'before' and 'after' what it looked like; how the bracelet increased their balance and stability instantly.  Of course, it was quite clear he was pulling them from a different angle before and after.  I was amazed that people were falling for it.



I remember that add and remember thinking "COOL!". Though honestly i dont see that much of a difference in the way that guy was pulling down on them other than from that back it looked like he was going in towards their hips more.

B


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 15, 2011)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I remember that add and remember thinking "COOL!". Though honestly i dont see that much of a difference in the way that guy was pulling down on them other than from that back it looked like he was going in towards their hips more.
> 
> B



That would be the difference; but I also saw it in the pull from the side.  One one he's standing inches from the subject, on the other, he's standing further away.  If it changes the angle on the hips; well, you're a martial artist, you know what that does.  Anyone who does martial arts knows about balance points; you can pull and tug on someone all day and not move them unless you get the angle right; then they fall right over.  That's all the guy did, but he told the subject that it was because of the bracelet.  Great showmanship.


----------



## BP714 (Sep 28, 2011)

Its all placebo to me.  There is no science to back it up.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 29, 2011)

Ionic bracelets?  Boo!  I'm a real man, I wrap bacon around my wrists,makes me happy and tastes good.


----------



## Carol (Sep 29, 2011)

To be dead honest, B...I think you'd get a lot more out of putting $20 aside towards kettlebells/kettlestack and then working out with it when you have the funds together.   That will do your mind and body a lot more good than the bracelet.  Forgive me for being blunt


----------



## cdunn (Sep 29, 2011)

There is no plausible mechanism of action for these things to do anything. It takes an order of magnitude more magnet than the Trionz has to produce a measurable response within the body, and even then, the best you get is some resonance in the radio frequency bands, which has no known physiological effect.

And that's for the ones that have magnets: Most of them are just rubber bracelets with shiny stickers on them. Neither has any ability to strip the electrons from passing matter and create ions - And if they could do so in bulk, they would destroy your arm at about the same speed as immersing it in highly concentrated acid.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 29, 2011)

Cdunn - I've had similar thoughts. I'm not much with science. But nothing about these bracelets makes any sense to me. It feels like a hop, skip and jump from placing spells on people. I just don't believe they work.


----------



## cdunn (Sep 29, 2011)

Why call it a 'hop, skip, and a jump' from spells? The dawn of the 21st century didn't banish belief in magic, nor did it banish those willing to profit from that belief.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 29, 2011)

cdunn said:


> Why call it a 'hop, skip, and a jump' from spells? The dawn of the 21st century didn't banish belief in magic, nor did it banish those willing to profit from that belief.



Because I'm not interested spending my money on magic.


----------



## cdunn (Sep 29, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Because I'm not interested spending my money on magic.



I was just wondering what separated them from magic at all.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 29, 2011)

cdunn said:


> I was just wondering what separated them from magic at all.



Because in this day and age, if they actually called it magic and didn't throw in some scientific terms, it wouldn't make any money.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/21/power-bracelets-lawsuit_n_1105559.html



> Power Balance Bracelet Company Hit With $57 Million Settlement, Expected To Go Bankrupt
> UPDATE (11/22/2011): Power Balance filed for bankruptcy in federal court on Friday, but later posted a tweet saying they're not going out of business.
> 
> Angry consumers who sued Power Balance, the company that makes those hologram-plastered athletic bracelets, will soon be winning a whopping $57 million settlement from the company, reports TMZ.
> ...


----------



## Nomad (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmmmm... couple of applicable quotes here... notably 

"A sucker is born every minute"

and

"A fool and his money are quickly parted"

Yes, it's wrong to falsely attribute magic powers to things like this in order to take gullible people's money, but it continually astounds me that people are taken in by this garbage.  At least the health claims of vitamins and supplements, while often just as specious, sound more _plausible_&#8203;.


----------

